# Weird trail cam pic in Louisiana...



## Sargent (Dec 10, 2010)

http://www.wdtn.com/dpp/news/strange/eerie-image-captured-in-woods


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 10, 2010)

I think it may be one of Les Miles' kin folks.


----------



## merc123 (Dec 10, 2010)

Panthers...now this?  Ya'll just trying to scare us folks out of huntin' aren't ya?


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 10, 2010)

Now that would creep me out. Looks like something form the Walking Dead TV show only much creepier.


----------



## germag (Dec 10, 2010)

That's my mother-in-law. If you think that's creepy you should see her in the morning.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 10, 2010)

germag said:


> That's my mother-in-law. If you think that's creepy you should see her in the morning.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 10, 2010)

I got something for that....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

If them boys in Louisiana get a holt of it.....it's gonna taste good, I guarowntee!!!


----------



## Sargent (Dec 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> If them boys in Louisiana get a holt of it.....it's gonna taste good, I guarowntee!!!



Zombie fricassee.


----------



## Rackbuster (Dec 10, 2010)

Just a lost Albino Cajun that got frightened by the flash.
Would be hard to go back in the dark to hunt.Might have to turn that into a midday spot.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 10, 2010)

There you go,photographic proof that Chupacabra exists.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2010)

Sargent said:


> Zombie fricassee.


----------



## modern_yeoman (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 10, 2010)

I just hope i have my SIG556 loaded with 30 zombie killers and about 5 or 6 extra mags with me when i run into that thang.  

Or if not that, at least have Nicodemus with me... he likes to wrassle things like that.  Will be a good diversion for me to get away!


----------



## modern_yeoman (Dec 10, 2010)

Kinda looks like he is playin Twister??


----------



## huntmore (Dec 10, 2010)

I think he was picking up and eating acorns.


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 10, 2010)

It looks a lil like Obama.... Just sayin'.


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 10, 2010)

Absolutely certain that's a photoshop job.....but it's still F-R-E-A-K-Y!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 10, 2010)

I totally support baiting zombies and hunting them with dogs...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2010)

Gimme my blades and we`ll see what it is!


----------



## DDD (Dec 10, 2010)

Yep, I believe it's photo shopped as well.

The eye balls are probably real and the "zombie" was over laid into the picture.  The "zombie" looks to be the x-ray type of picture.  

People have too much time on their hands.


----------



## Sargent (Dec 10, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Absolutely certain that's a photoshop job.....but it's still F-R-E-A-K-Y!!!!!!!!!





DDD said:


> Yep, I believe it's photo shopped as well.
> 
> The eye balls are probably real and the "zombie" was over laid into the picture.  The "zombie" looks to be the x-ray type of picture.
> 
> People have too much time on their hands.




I disagree.

What's more far-fetched than this picture is to think that people in Louisiana know how to work a computer!  

Just kidding.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 10, 2010)

It's a mouthbreather.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 10, 2010)

Theres an App for that..


----------



## huntmore (Dec 10, 2010)

FX Jenkins said:


> I totally support baiting zombies and hunting them with dogs...



Where is the sport in hunting zombies over bait! That isn't hunting thats shooting. Come on guys to many lazy people in the woods now a days. You should go out and hunt them fair and square. 
Don't even get me started on using dogs! How inhuman or inzombieman can you be? Besides what kind of dogs would you use Walkers,black and tans or heaven forbid a bluetick


----------



## Sargent (Dec 10, 2010)

C'mere Zombie with real human brains.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 10, 2010)

Sargent said:


> I disagree.
> 
> What's more far-fetched than this picture is to think that people in Louisiana know how to work a computer!
> 
> Just kidding.


----------



## germag (Dec 10, 2010)

Sargent said:


> I disagree.
> 
> What's more far-fetched than this picture is to think that people in Louisiana know how to work a computer!
> 
> Just kidding.



HEYYY!!!!! I'm from Louisiana and I know how to work this here computermajigger.


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 10, 2010)

Well after looking at the second picture Louisiana is now off the list of places to camp.


----------



## River Rambler (Dec 11, 2010)

Haha...yeah certainly photoshop...but creepy enough to make me think about it this weekend walking out of the stand.

This brings up a great point that's often overlooked. If the CHIT hits the fan, not only do Americans have more guns with the skills to use them, coon hunters could immediately turn into commanders of legions of K-9 platoons that could decimate and cripple any group of soldiers, people, etc. hiding in the mountains.


----------



## buckfiddy (Dec 11, 2010)

Wendigo !!!!


----------



## Redbow (Dec 12, 2010)

Now I know where the Swamp Monster sighted down in SC a few years back went.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 12, 2010)

FX Jenkins said:


> I got something for that....



I would go huntin zombies with her. Just sayin....


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 12, 2010)

buckfiddy, i see a resemblence between the zombie and the pic in your avatar. not sure which one is scarier.


----------



## buckfiddy (Dec 12, 2010)

308-MIKE said:


> buckfiddy, i see a resemblence between the zombie and the pic in your avatar. not sure which one is scarier.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 12, 2010)

That might make me rethink my position on carrying a
side arm while deer hunting !!!!!
Can you say Mac10 !!!!!!!!


----------



## SPITCAN (Dec 13, 2010)

Just your typical waterhead baby that haunts every town. Apparently this one made it past adolescence. Tire iron and some Holy water and your good to go.


----------



## xxxchevymannxxx (Oct 6, 2011)

i think my coon dog treed one of those the other night.lol 
.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks like a poodle


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 7, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I would go huntin zombies with her. Just sayin....



i agree


----------



## germag (Oct 7, 2011)

SPITCAN said:


> Just your typical waterhead baby that haunts every town. Apparently this one made it past adolescence. Tire iron and some Holy water and your good to go.



I lived 2 houses down from a hydrocephalic boy when I was a kid. It was pitiful. His name was Peter Scott and he was really a sweet kid, but he was in almost constant pain and had pretty severe motor control problems.  Once in a while he would just scream out for no apparent reason, but I think it was because it hurt. I think he lived until he was about 12 or 13, IIRC. He didn't haunt the town.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 7, 2011)

Boy, this one was dug up out of the archives


----------



## sniper13 (Oct 15, 2011)

If it bleeds, i can kill it.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 15, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Absolutely certain that's a photoshop job.....but it's still F-R-E-A-K-Y!!!!!!!!!



Thanks for spoiling it for everybody else...buncha kill joys around here.


----------

